# my itunes keep crashing



## ju_sw28 (Jul 1, 2011)

i would like to know how can i prevent my itunes from crashing, ever since i upgraded to itunes 9 it has started to crash so i deleted and unistalled it and went back to itunes 4.7 but it still crashes and i dont know how to fix it:4-dontkno


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

What are the specs of the Mac your using. Memory hdd space etc.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you deleted the preference file for iTunes yet? Crashing at startup is most times due to corrupt preferences.


----------



## ju_sw28 (Jul 1, 2011)

these are the specs of my mac, 
Machine Name: iBook G4
Machine Model: PowerBook6,7
CPU Type: PowerPC G4 (1.5)
Number Of CPUs: 1
CPU Speed: 1.33 GHz
L2 Cache (per CPU): 512 KB
Memory: 512 MB
Bus Speed: 133 MHz
Boot ROM Version: 4.9.3f0
Serial Number: 4H5381W0SE
i also attemped to delete everything associated with itunes prob including the prefernce file, incase i missed it where would i find that file?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The preference file will be in MacHD:users:yourusername:Libraryreferences.
Your RAM is on the light side, You should try to max it out, or at least get a Gig's worth. Also, how much free hard drive space do you have?


----------

